# Betta Tail



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Ares use to have a beautiful tail. Now some areas on his tail is shredded. He has no fin rot so what cause him to have a shredded tail. His a Crowntail Betta.


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Are's Tail Before


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Are's Tail Now


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Just give him clean and warm water. It will fix a lot of your problems.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

It almost looks like he's got pop-eye, but It's hard to be sure because I've never actually seen the condition.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

Just keep the water clean and warm, he should be fine.


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

He got a filter, an apple snail to keep his tank clean and he is in my bedroom, my bedroom is quite warm.


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Trout said:


> It almost looks like he's got pop-eye, but It's hard to be sure because I've never actually seen the condition.


He got no pop-eye he just happen to swim close to my camera when I took the picture.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a thermomiter in a tank right now that does not house any critters and is just sitting with water, our home is very warm (75-80) but my tank without a heater only reads 63 degrees...without proper heat they are succeptable to fin rot no matter how clean the water is as their immunity drops. If you dont have a heater in his tank, id recommend that first. 

What size tank do you have? Do you aquarium salt on hand? 
How often to you perform water changes? 

It looks like fin rot to me, the blackish tips and shreds. Best case senario, fin nipping, but looking at my fin nipper and your fishes fins it just doesnt seem likely. 

Snails make a nasty mess of a tank and quickly lead to ammonia spikes which could very likely cause fin rot as well. I just moved out my 3 nerites to their own tank for this reason. You'd have to be diligent with water changes and gravel vacs. 

Poop overload everyday


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

FRIENDLYFISHIES said:


> What size tank do you have? Do you aquarium salt on hand?
> 
> (


My tank is 8 litres. 
I don't have aquarium salt, but I use rock salt that I dissolve in water first before I add it into the tank.
I add Bactonex by Aquasonic that assist in the prevention of bacterial, fungal and parasitic disease.

One of my friend is a Marine Biology he told me to only change the water every 6 months.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

That may be well in a VERY Well established tank with only a small bio-load, but weekly 10% water changes can work wonders in tank maintenance. Perhaps a very large water change every month would be a good idea, but the purpose of weekly water changes is to help control the bio-load and reduce nitrates which can cause algal blooms in too great of numbers.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Not sure what an 8 liter tank is in gallons, but I think its about 5 gallons? 

You dont have to change all the water, but you should be taking out at least 10% once a week as trout said in order to keep a 5 gallon tank with a a betta and snail happy and healthy. Do you test your water? I think you'd be suprised as to how much ammonia you'd have each week with that snail. Ive never heard of rock salt in an aquarium? Ive only used aquarium salt, its worked wonders. Only dosing 1 tsp of disolved AQ salt once a day over the period 0f 10 days with a daily water change of 10%. Dont go over the 10 days...If you keep adding salt without doing water changes, may cause more trouble than good, they tolerate salt but not an over abundance. Too each their own, but this is what works for me and what many have recommended in the past. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

QueenPersephone said:


> My tank is 8 litres.
> I don't have aquarium salt, but I use rock salt that I dissolve in water first before I add it into the tank.
> I add Bactonex by Aquasonic that assist in the prevention of bacterial, fungal and parasitic disease.
> 
> One of my friend is a Marine Biology he told me to only change the water every 6 months.


Change the water every 6 months? Are you crazy? If you changed the water twice a year, you would be lucky to have a fish that is healthy. No wonder you are having problems. With freshwater fish, you need to do weekly water changes to keep the ammonia down and other harmful things. If you don't, you run into issues such as this.

8 liters to gallons is 2 gallons.


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Angelclown said:


> Change the water every 6 months? Are you crazy? If you changed the water twice a year, you would be lucky to have a fish that is healthy. No wonder you are having problems. With freshwater fish, you need to do weekly water changes to keep the ammonia down and other harmful things. If you don't, you run into issues such as this.
> 
> 8 liters to gallons is 2 gallons.


Are you a Marine Biologist? 
Do you have hundreds of tanks with different fishes?

My friend has 10 tanks with betta fish and he told me to change the water every 6 months. He also have different fishes.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Every six months. Sheesh. If you had a heavily planted 10 gal with only a betta in it, you'd probably be able to get away with that, but anything smaller with less plants and you wouldn't stand a chance. I personally try to do a water change every two weeks even though they're planted.


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

I would clean the whole tank out but do not clean the filter! The filter will need all the bacteria that it contains to stabilize the tank after you clean it. Then I would go to walmart buy some aquarium salt $2-$3 i think it cost $2.50 at my walmart, put half teaspoon per gallon of water do not put extra salt in it doesn't take much to help a beta. The extra salt isn't going to do anything more and the betta's don't care for salt but I noticed that my betta doesn't even notice the half teaspoon per gallon and it does the trick to fix many things. Then I would do 50% water change weekly and use gallon jugs to fill the tank, add the 1/2 tsp salt to the water in the gallon jug that way the amount of salt in the tank stays the same and you will not have to guess how much salt to add doing it that way. Any water that is left in the jug when the tank is full just put the cap on the jug set it aside for the next time. Should improve within a month at the most if he doesn't he might be mutilating himself.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

Betta man said:


> Every six months. Sheesh. If you had a heavily planted 10 gal with only a betta in it, you'd probably be able to get away with that, but anything smaller with less plants and you wouldn't stand a chance. I personally try to do a water change every two weeks even though they're planted.


+1 I agree Betta man!

QueenPersephone: I know how to keep healthy fish. In a 2 gallon tank the ammonia and other harmful things build up and make the betta sick. If you only change the water every 6 months, then your fish is going to get sick and not be healthy. In a 2 gallon tank, you need to change water weekly, if you don't your fish is going to have issues. No I am not a marine biologist or have hundreds of tanks. Anyone who tells you that you only change the water every 6 months does not know how to care for fish. If you only change the water every 6 months, your fish is living in filth. High ammonia can damage a fish's fins.

Also QueenPersephone: what you need to do is do water changes every other day or so, weekly if you can't do water changes every other day or so. Do not do water changes every 6 months.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well.....like angelclown , i am not a marine biologist nor do i have hundreds of tanks.. almost , but not quite....but ; what i do have is 40 years of experience in keeping and breeding tropical fish....and i agree with angelclown that the biologist friend doesn't know much about maintaining tropical fish in a closed environment.....
arm to you may not be warm to everybody or everything....i doubt that your room is 85 degrees F.....which would keep the tank at 80-82 F....
advice i give customers at the store is as follows....
tank size to be 2 gallons minimum...an adjustable heater to maintain temp at 80 F
....a small sponge or box filter....a couple of small live plants with a light..anubias nana petite and java fern are best... vary their diet....provide at least 3 different foods..one higher in protein...one that is all vegetable....and one that is higher in protein and fats for treats..veggie flakes should be fed 2-3 times a week..
each and every week do a 25-30% water change...
in the thousands of bettas that i have bred and raised , i have never used salt of any kind..so i really do not feel it is needed...but that is up to you..it's your fish ; you do what you want...


----------

